# Standardwert = id+1 Access 2007



## Ardaric (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte, dass der Standardwert eines Feldes immer Eins mehr ist, als die Anzahl aller Datensätze.

Wenn also in Tabelle "medium" zwanzig Einträge vorhanden sind, soll bei einem neuen Eintrag, Feld "mediennummer" automatisch 21 drinstehen. Ich habe das mit folgendem Codeschnipsel bewerkstelligen wollen:


```
Anzahl([id])+1
```

Leider erhalte ich diese Fehlermeldung:


> Das Datenbankmodul erkennt weder das Feld 'id' in einem Gültigkeitsausdruck oder den Standardwert in der Tabelle 'medium' nicht.



Wie kann ich das machen?

Gruß Ardaric


----------

